# Micronutrient calculator



## OpethDisciple (May 9, 2009)

Found this calculator on the bodybuilding website:

Bodybuilding.com - Calculate Your Macronutrients Intake!

My question is however, it reckons I should be eating 214g of protein, but I only weigh 65kg!

Also it has my calories at 2574, sounds alot too me.

Obviusly I want to build muscle, but I want to cut my 20% bf as well!

Any idea if its accurate?


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems to be calculating at per lb bodyweight

<o></o>

Protein * 1.5

<o></o>

Carbs * 2

<o></o>

Fats * 0.5

<o></o>

There are a post in a couple of posts by PScarb advocating these very same measurements, although 0.6 for the fats. Search the forum you are sure to find it.

<o></o>

So I would say it seems to be correct.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

did i also not reccomend something similar calorie wise?


----------



## Beowulf1100 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sorry Lee I thought it was PScarb.

Anyway I knew it was somebody who's views and advice I respected (hows that for grovelling)


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

to be big you have to eat big


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

"Loose bodyfat and gain muscle" any ideas?? CLASSIC!!!:becky::becky::becky:


----------

